# The Por Larranaga Magnifico



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Anyone seen news on these bad boys?
I believe it is a UK REGIONAL.

6 3/4 x 50 ring gauge


:dr:dr:dr:dr
I CANT WAIT.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Anticipating their release. Should be seeing them within the next couple weeks or so.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Stole the pic.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just saw the expected price! Whoa!


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Just saw the expected price! Whoa!


How bad? Those are beautiful bands.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Just saw the expected price! Whoa!


:tpd: :hn


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

mash said:


> How bad? Those are beautiful bands.


Around $40 per!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

dam look at the gold labels they look awesome.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Around $40 per!


How are these being released? Boxes of 10 or 25?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> How are these being released? Boxes of 10 or 25?


Boxes of 10, I believe.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=562002

I'm more interested in the Robustos de Larrañaga.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Around $40 per!


Well Habanos SA priced me out again...:hn


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

400 boxes of 25, 1000 boxes of 10.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Well Habanos SA priced me out again...:hn


:tpd: Pisses me off something fierce looking at those prices. Doesn't help that the USD is doing so wonderfully these days, either...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

muziq said:


> :tpd: Pisses me off something fierce looking at those prices. Doesn't help that the USD is doing so wonderfully these days,
> either...


:tpd:


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Bruce said:


> 400 boxes of 25, 1000 boxes of 10.


And I beleve that the UK Retail Price will be around $40 per stick...give or take.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hova45 said:


> :tpd:


:tpd:


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> And I beleve that the UK Retail Price will be around $40 per stick...give or take.


Oh that makes me feel better...:r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

BP22 said:


> Oh that makes me feel better...:r


Hell, I've already budgeted for at least on 25-ct box and a few singles, LOL!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to these! :ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

cabinetsticker said:


> I'm really looking forward to these! :ss


Me too...(but my wallet is not).


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

ok, i'll be the one to ask. *why *do they cost so much? this is far beyond all other previous regionals, isn't it?


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

I look forward to these too Eric!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> ok, i'll be the one to ask. *why *do they cost so much? this is far beyond all other previous regionals, isn't it?


The bands are made out of real gold!

(jk)


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> ok, i'll be the one to ask. *why *do they cost so much? this is far beyond all other previous regionals, isn't it?


i heard that instead of you sucking on the cigar, the cigar sucks on you!

:r


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

thebiglebowski said:


> ok, i'll be the one to ask. *why *do they cost so much? this is far beyond all other previous regionals, isn't it?


1.) British taxes make everything expensive

2.) Because they can.

3.) They're finally figuring out how to soak us Yanks.

/sarc


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mmblz said:


> i heard that instead of you sucking on the cigar, the cigar sucks on you!
> 
> :r


They're a Russian release?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Bruce said:


> 400 boxes of 25, 1000 boxes of 10.





chibnkr said:


> And I beleve that the UK Retail Price will be around $40 per stick...give or take.


Chose not to buy 

I'd like 1 or 2.... but DAMN $$$ those biotches are expensive......


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

mmblz said:


> i heard that instead of you sucking on the cigar, the cigar sucks on you!
> 
> :r


Isn't this the "Nether" region release. :r


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

burninator said:


> They're a Russian release?


:r :r :r

In Russia, road forks you!

Pretty bands... bring money!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

It's all in the name.. how could you not pay top dollar for something called 'Magnifico'?

They sure do look purdy.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> How are these being released? Boxes of 10 or 25?


Both as noted above 400 boxes of 25 and 1000 of 10's


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

thebiglebowski said:


> ok, i'll be the one to ask. *why *do they cost so much? this is far beyond all other previous regionals, isn't it?


IMO its because these are meant to try and replicate the legendary PL Magnums. Thus they figure people will pay top $$$ for something that *might* be similar in nature


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> IMO its because these are meant to try and replicate the legendary PL Magnums. Thus they figure people will pay top $$$ for something that might be similar in nature


I think that, coupled with the GBP/H&F, explains it all. And, if they approach the Magnums (never had one, but they sound terrific), I guess these'll be worth it.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> IMO its because these are meant to try and replicate the legendary PL Magnums. Thus they figure people will pay top $$$ for something that *might* be similar in nature


Yup. It is both that aspect and the high UK tobacco taxes and the fact that these will only come through H&F. I am confident that the demand will be there and that these will sell-out in less than 6 months. My feeling is that, if I don't jump on at least a box now I'll be kicking myself in 8 or 10 years.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

So Mike.. how many boxes are you leaving for the rest of us?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

khubli said:


> So Mike.. how many boxes are you leaving for the rest of us?


More than enough.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

croatan said:


> I think that, coupled with the GBP/H&F, explains it all. And, if they approach the Magnums (never had one, but they sound terrific), I guess these'll be worth it.


I totally agree James, now comes the hard part. Trying to justify to myself (and my real boss) why I have to have some and not get something else......

However, I believe if they actually are anything like the Magnums... we'll ALL be kicking ourselves for not selling a car to pick up as many as we can.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

I mean come on guys, its just money.:r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

jgrimball said:


> I mean come on guys, its just money.:r


Precisely!!! :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> I mean come on guys, its just money.:r





chibnkr said:


> Precisely!!! :tu


Agree.......:tu


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I may be totally alone in my opinion, but I'm not super excited about these. I don't think that the PL flavor profile would be very well suited to a large RG cigar. In fact, I'm not wild over the PL Robos either. They look cool and I'm sure that they'll be pretty good, but I won't be the one selling my car to buy a couple boxes. Different strokes...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

well, I tell ya that the largest RG PL that I have tried is the Corona........and the Corona is stellar. If these new PL's taste anything remotely close to the Coronas, then the new releases will be a slam dunk!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

42 is good

50+...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I know, but the original PL Magnum was supposed to be one VERY special cigar. Apparently Habanos SA tried to recreate the same flavor. New ones were tasted along side with an original Mag. and supposedly the flavors are close. So.........who knows, I guess we will just have to wait and see. But I do think that this cigar will be a very collectable cigar. JMHO of course.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Bruce said:


> So.........who knows, I guess we will just have to wait and see.


Agreed



Bruce said:


> But I do think that this cigar will be a very collectable cigar. JMHO of course.


Doubly agreed!


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Bruce said:


> well, I tell ya that the largest RG PL that I have tried is the Corona........and the Corona is stellar. If these new PL's taste anything remotely close to the Coronas, then the new releases will be a slam dunk!


Oh, so you've never tried one of the PL Lonsdales????


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm excited about these cigars. After reading the story behind the making of the stick, its got me curious. I certainly enjoyed the Lonsdale and hope that these are 10x's better. :ss


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Bruce said:


> well, I tell ya that the largest RG PL that I have tried is the Corona........and the Corona is stellar. If these new PL's taste anything remotely close to the Coronas, then the new releases will be a slam dunk!


There are coronas?!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> There are coronas?!


No...there _were_ coronas. :r


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Haha nice pick up :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok, REALLY anticipating these now as we learn more and more info and new pics become available. :dr


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

A little birdie said 19 pounds/stick :hn


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> A little birdie said 19 pounds/stick :hn


Between the UK Taxes and the weakness of the dollar someone doesn't want me to smoke these.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> A little birdie said 19 pounds/stick :hn


Yup..........but we shall see. :ss


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Yup. It is both that aspect and the high UK tobacco taxes and the fact that these will only come through H&F. I am confident that the demand will be there and that these will sell-out in less than 6 months. My feeling is that, if I don't jump on at least a box now *I'll be kicking myself in 8 or 10 years*.


And then resting before using that buzz thing to estoll the merits of the cigar you are puffing through the blow hole in your trachea.

By then we will have to call it the gasp gasp pass!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> And then resting before using that buzz thing to estoll the merits of the cigar you are puffing through the blow hole in your trachea.
> 
> By then we will have to call it the gasp gasp pass!


Last time I checked you're a heck of a lot older than I am, LOL!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Last time I checked you're a heck of a lot older than I am, LOL!


Mentally, I'm still 14!


----------

